# Attached Pergola Questions



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Attach just like the ledger board of a deck ledger. Use 1/2" lag bolts into the studs or top plates or second floor band joist. use a 1/2" spacer between the house the the ledger board. You can buy deck ledger spacers or use several 1/2" galvanized washers to provide this space. Place flashing under the siding above and continue this a few inches below the ledger board. Use something like Grace weather shield for this as well as aluminum flashing over it for protection from UV light. Also place flashing to shed water over the ledger board. This too gets tucked under the siding above.


----------



## kensmash (Dec 6, 2011)

Bob Mariani said:


> You can buy deck ledger spacers or use several 1/2" galvanized washers to provide this space.


I did not realize you could buy spacers! That's perfect. Thank you.

Another question, the siding has a slight angle to it. Does that effect anything with the ledge? I'm assuming with the 2x6's hang in the joists, this compensates for that. Is that a correct assumption or do I need to shim to make that ledge flat up against the siding?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would be so much better off making this a free standing roof by using more post near the house wall.
Then there would be 0% chance of wall damage.
Personaly if using a ledger I would use 1 X vinyl lumber not galv. washers for a spacers. Reason being at some point there going to rust and may punch holes in the siding like a cookie cutter. Any Hardware store Lowes or HD have nylon washers that could be used between the ledger and the vinyl lumber to make up for the siding offset.


----------



## kensmash (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Joe.

Our issue is there is already a 12x12 slab poured, we're just adding on to that. So the area we would put in posts near the house, we'd either need to break up some concrete to add the posts, or use those anchors that I'd rather not use. So the ledger idea is where we're at.


----------



## LMHmedchem (Aug 14, 2010)

kensmash said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Our issue is there is already a 12x12 slab poured, we're just adding on to that. So the area we would put in posts near the house, we'd either need to break up some concrete to add the posts, or use those anchors that I'd rather not use. So the ledger idea is where we're at.


If there is already a slab, you will probably need to use post base anchors for the two posts that are away from the house. Did you have something different in mind? The easiest thing to do would be to use 4 corner posts, each one anchored with a post base. You just need to drill a 5/8" hole in the concrete for each post. The anchors are easy to use and you will have to use something like an anchor unless you are going to bury the post ends. If one of the posts would interfere with a door or window, you could go with three, or some other configuration. The ledger will probably be more work and you might want to have a roofing/siding/window contractor do that part. If you get the flashing wrong, you could end up with a mess, and it can also be difficult to make it look good if you haven't done it before and don't have to proper tools like a long metal brake.

Your siding looks beautiful (Hardyboard perhaps?) and it would be a shame to see a ledger all plastered up with flashing and roofing cement to try and keep the water out. 

*LMHmedchem*


----------

